#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<ibeardslee> ?
<snail> anyone know the scoop on language codes for New Zealand Sign Language?
<ibeardslee> snail: the scoop? is that like in terms of new news?
<ibeardslee> or just what the current state is?
<ojwb> wikipedia has ISO 639-2 and 639-3 codes listed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_Sign_Language
<snail> ojwb: yes, alas the library community appears to be completely unaware of these
<Atamira> ive always wanted to learn more sign language
<snail> Atamira: we have tertiary level sources in sign language here, sign up and get credit
<snail> s/sources/courses/
<Atamira> its a matter of time snail
<Atamira> between working midnights, and sleeping
<Atamira> i rarely have much time to do anything
<Atamira> and cause i have interrupted sleep most times
<Atamira> im always having naps
<snail> up here, they're called 'lectures'
<Atamira> the closest place to me would be aut..or kelson
<Atamira> which is on the other side of town
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<snail> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Morning
<hads> Yay, no more IPv4 :)
<ibeardslee> you've moved all your stuff IPv6?
<ibeardslee> including phones? ;)
<hads> I was actually referring to this; http://www.apnic.net/publications/news/2011/delegation
<ibeardslee> oh yeah .. you got the smiley face at the top?
<hads> But, there are a couple of phones (Yealink, snom) which support IPv6 and FreeSWITCH does.
<ojwb> the end of the world seems a more drawn out process than I'd expected
<hads> heh
<ajmitch> so I guess we should start moving to IPv6 in the next 5-10 years then?
<ojwb> let's not be hasty
<ojwb> you'll be saying we should use 4 digit years next
<ajmitch> what a silly suggestion
<ibeardslee> as long as people can adjust when they decide to use my birthdate as the start point
<ajmitch> it was so fun importing data last week when it spanned from 1920 to 2005, all with 2-digit years
<ojwb> ok, how about we move over gradually
<ojwb> 3 digit years to start with, then moving to 4 if that goes ok
<ajmitch> I doubt that the dsl modem that I bought only last year supports ipv6, I wonder which ISPs will start providing ipv6 on dsl
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-01
<Hoggs> Yo, G
<Hoggs> Nginx beneficial to a fully dynamic website?
<G> Hoggs: hey
<G> Hoggs: in what way?
<G> ajmitch: btw, Inspire & WorldExchange are already doing IPv6 trials
<hads> Inspire I would consider.
<hads> Hoggs: No real point if it's completely dynamic. I've never seen a completely dynamic site though.
<G> hads: I'd consider Inspire too, although Orcon seem decent enough for me atm
<G> and well, their caps a tad low by comparison, but yeah
<G> Hoggs: personally, I just use nginx for everything, i.e. no Apache.  But I'm not doing anything really demanding.
<Hoggs> G: I read Nginx/FastCGI/PHP is actually a lot slower than apache2+PHP
<Hoggs> not that my site gets a lot of hits or anything
<G> interesting, makes some sense though
<G> especially if you are comparing it to apache+mod_php
<Hoggs> Yeah, FastCGI has too much overhead
<G> now, on the other hand....
<G> with fastcgi you can be smart
<Hoggs> memcached?
<G> Hoggs: wasn't thinking that, was thinking towards the proxy/app server model
<Hoggs> hmm?
<G> just run fastcgi listeners on the app servers, sans HTTP server, and loadbalance via nginx the fastcgi requests
<G> too crazy?
<Hoggs> Uhr
<Hoggs> I guess there's nothing wrong with Apache
<Hoggs> :P
<G> i.e. in a way, run it similar to how some people run django/turbogears/rails etc,
<G> Hoggs: oh yeah, but I was just thinking in large deployments
<Hoggs> In large deployments it's much easier to shape software around your hosting model as you're usually the developer
<G> I know some people that have their setup in that sorta model, and just realised, sans HTTP server would be possible w/ fastcgi
<Hoggs> But more of a pain hosting out of the box stuff
<G> Hoggs: btw, watching the Cricket?
 * Hoggs doesn't reslly follow cricket
<Hoggs> really*
<G> ahhh getting close according to cricinfo, Pakistan need 27 from 23
<ol> hmm, how do you add an applet to the panel when there's no unused panel to click on?
<zapzupnz> You know, I'd really like an answer to that too.
<G> ol: gaps between icons?
<zapzupnz> I always have to move things around, and that's a pain in the patootie.
<ol> so it's not just me...
<G> very small gaps
<ol> there don't seem to be any
<ol> at best it's a usability disaster
<zapzupnz> The need to artificially ensure that there are gaps is a workaround, really.
<ol> hmm, i finally got the menu I think i wanted, but add to panel was greyed out
<G> Hoggs: talking about websites, I just saw this gem on a page not found error page: "This page is intentionally left ugly ;-)"
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> another fine Wellington morning
<ajmitch> delightful morning in dunedin
<ajmitch> nice & damp
<ojwb> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> nice day up here in auckland too
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-02
<ibeardslee> hads: just don't know what to say
<ibeardslee> but yeah that post from AndrewTD is nice and clear
<hads> ibeardslee: Thanks, AndrewTD made me feel better.
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> http://www.ascent.co.nz/Category.aspx?majorcatID=46
<ibeardslee> is the picture I see there for others?
<ajmitch> the ugly stretched freedos picture?
<ibeardslee> ..yeah
<ibeardslee> but it's a start right?
<ajmitch> it's a start
<ajmitch> as nice as it'd be to have ubuntu or some other functional free OS on there
<snail> an agreement with Microsoft where a retailer agreed not to ship ubuntu but let them ship freedos would be illegal under NZ anti-competitive laws, right?
<mwhudson> when i filter for freedos as the os though, i don't get any hits
<ojwb> you have to specially order
<ojwb> and it takes 2-3 weeks
<ojwb> at least AIUI
 * ojwb wonders what a "commercial model" is
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-03
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: because they don't advertise the ones that are available with freedos
<ibeardslee> they did say they were going to have a filter "also available with freedos"
<ibeardslee> but they may be finding that a bit hard to manage
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: it's the think I've been bugging HP/Ascent about
<ibeardslee> I think HP do have a Suse option for some machines
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> ojwb: no ideal what a "commercial model" is but if someone called me one, I'd assume it was a euphemism for prostitute...
<ibeardslee> commerical as different to the home
<ibeardslee> commercial/business
<ajmitch> one that usually ships with whatever the business versions of windows are? :)
<ibeardslee> not always but that is often a good indicator
<ibeardslee> another indicator can be 3 year vs 1 year warranties
<ibeardslee> generally the home stuff could be using the latest and greatest parts, and the models change on a regular basis
<ibeardslee> the business models are a more stable lineup that has an extended sale cycle
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-04
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> i mean afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-05
<brokendatapoint> knock knock
<Atamira> no ones home brokendatapoint :P
<phonex01>  i'm trying to install tor-proxy and i have this error ? W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Got a single header line over 360 chars
 * ajmitch wonders why people don't stick around for answers
<Atamira> always in a hurry
<brokendatapoint> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<zapzupnz> Good morning.
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho it is .240am
 * ajmitch should really upgrade his desktop from natty sometime
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> oh yeah, I almost forgot... morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> morning
<hads> morning
<codepal> hi - I'm going to be doing a presentation of Ubuntu to some local SeniorNet folk where I'm at, I was wondering if there was any persons or whether Ubuntu-NZ could help me out in any way?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-31
<Atamira> where in nz?
<codepal> Northland, Dargaville
<codepal> small town with a big SeniorNet group
<codepal> my mum is treasurer
<codepal> & hi Atamira o/ - hope you and yours are well?
<Atamira> afternoon codepal . all good this end thanks
<Atamira> i know where dargaville is.
<Atamira> im in auckland
<Atamira> how you and yours are well too
<codepal> excell, well - I'm wanting to do this fairly professionally - so I'll probably be taking some LIVE CD's  along....
<codepal> I haven't really thought out the basics of it yet, but I'm keen to help people realise that the world isn't just Microsoft's.
<codepal> or Google's for that matter...
<Atamira> theres other other than google?
<Atamira> oops
<Atamira> theres something other than google*
<ojwb> don't let them hear you ask that
<Atamira> heh
<codepal> are most of the people here members of NZ loco ?
<lifeless> loco membership can be a bit vague :)
<lifeless> I'm on the list, for instance.
<ojwb> it's not the liveliest list
<ojwb> or else I've fallen off
<codepal> so, polling for response around the room - what do you think of the idea of trying to get SeniorNet's members interested in FOSS?
<codepal> or Ubuntu in particular.
<lifeless> whats a SeniorNet ?
<ojwb> i don't know what seniornet is, but getting people interested is good
<codepal> http://www.seniornet.co.nz/
<codepal> it's a group where training on Microsoft's money sucking apps happens, mostly
<codepal> for people aged 50+
 * ojwb wonders how they'll find the ubuntu ui churn
<Atamira> so long as it does what they want it to do
<ojwb> microsoft's ui churn seems to baffle my and my partner's parents
<codepal> What I'd love to see is for each SeniorNet area, a representative of Ubuntu offer training...
<codepal> for a charge maybe / idk how that would work.
<codepal> SeniorNet is pretty established in NZ - imo
<codepal> so it's a good user base to hit with FOSS
<ojwb> yeah, it seems a good idea
<codepal> do I need to write up a blueprint?
<ajmitch> though there'a not really any representative, except people who might be interested & know a bit about ubuntu
<codepal> or what's the best next step?
<ojwb> probably to find people local enough who are happy to do it
<ojwb> the loco list is probably worth a try
<ojwb> and/or local LUG is there is one
<codepal> no, I expect that people would step up to the plate for ubuntu and ask to get a meeting with SeniorNet's local person in charge.
<codepal> ojwb, you mean SeniorNet people / Ubuntu fans?
<ojwb> the latter
<codepal> well, mum's helping me in my area, so I've got a step in the door already
<codepal> but it may be harder for other Ubuntu fans to approach the right SeniorNet people in their area
<codepal> I might be able to help with that too though...
<codepal> I'll talk to mum
<ojwb> hmm, I see what you mean - might help if it's already happening somewhere
<codepal> I guess I'll be developing the template of what to present to a SeniorNet meeting....
<codepal> that's where I'd really like help with ideas
<ojwb> Iafraid
<ojwb> gah
<ojwb> I'm afraid I really need to get on with something right now, but happy to talk later
<mwhudson> a pox on courier companies whose 0800 number does not accept calls from mobiles
<ajmitch> happy mailman day
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads_> morning
<hads> Huh. Just got a duplicate key on a DB column which is sha1(time() * random())
<ojwb> step 2, profit!
<kcj> No. Step 2, ???? Step 3, profit!
<kcj> Also, morning.
<ojwb> it's my new accelerated process
<kcj> Only Warren Buffett knows step 2.
<mwhudson> can random() return 0?
<hads> I don't think so
<hads> It appears it can.
<hads> Good point.
 * ojwb hands hads an xor
<ojwb> or perhaps shift and or if you've got the width
<lifeless> hads: time() * random() isn't terribly unique - str(time()) + '-' + str(random()) - that should fare better
<hads> lifeless: Yes I've come to realise this. That's a much better idea.
<hads> Thanks.
<hads> Not sure how that one slipped through back in the day.
<lifeless> 'brainfart' :P
<mwhudson> makes me think of http://bugs.python.org/msg91073
<mwhudson> i had more fun writing that bug report than any other i can think of :-)
<lifeless> aieee
<lifeless> and not landed yet
<lifeless> wtf
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-01
<G> hads: ohh thanks
 * thumper has two launchers
<thumper> oh yeah
<thumper> plugged in external monitor
<ajmitch> it just works now?
<thumper> in precise
<thumper> with the unity ppa
<thumper> each monitor gets its own launcher
<thumper> if you have hide behaviour
<thumper> it works nicely
<ajmitch> the only multi-monitor box I have is running lucid still
<thumper> there is a cursor barrier
<thumper> using XFixes
<thumper> which adds resistance on screen boundaries
<thumper> it's very nice
<thumper> no more accidental launcher pop-outs either
<thumper> as you now have to push past the edge of the screen to get the launcher
<ajmitch> that's good
 * thumper tries unplugging
<ajmitch> thumper: but will you ever be able to move the launcher? ;)
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> not at this stage
<ajmitch> I know that precise was going to introduce more configuration, didn't know how far that'd extend
<codepal> having problems with rhythmbox, stop and starts
<codepal> isn't contiguous when more CPU is in use...
<hads> G: :)
 * hads grumbles at the mess on the floow and few hendred meg of scanned image invoices I have.
 * hads gets annoyed that he always puts an "I" in there.
<chilts> hads: how do you store all your scans? at the moment, I just whack them as PDFs into a Git repo!
<chilts> it works, but I suspect it'll get a little big over time
<chilts> (oh, and I use PDF since that's easier for auditors and accountants)
<lifeless> ajmitch: sure you can, just rotate the tablet :P
<ajmitch> lifeless: that's a bit harder when it's a laptop & I want to still use the keyboard :)
<lifeless> bricks?
<lifeless> I'd love it to be movable too
<ajmitch> yeah, I wasn't complaining that it wasn't, just wondering if the decision was made to allow it yet
<hads> chilts: PDF in direcories.
<hads> Currently have ~2GB
<chilts> yeah, you probably do a lot more transactions than I do :)
<hads> Wrote a little script to name them for their date etc. and that's about it. Very rarely look at them.
<mwhudson> yay for the fear of the IRD i guess?
<hads> Yup, pretty much.
<hads> Occasionally to check things for GST etc.
<hads> Apart from that just archives.
<chilts> same here, for IRD purposes mainly
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> morning
<codepal> mmm - lunch
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-02
<d[-_-]b> nom nom nom
<codepal> d[-_-]b: burp - nice nick btw
<codepal> reminds me of my nick at school
<d[-_-]b> Oh thanks.
<d[-_-]b> Dubstep to much for me i thinks.
<d[-_-]b> This nick is on back of my car window ^_^ <
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> someone convince me that 15:30 on the last work day before travelling for work is not the time to upgrade to precise
<ajmitch> what's the worst that could happen?
<codepal> you may never make it, your brain could fry in front of such awesomeness!!
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i don't have a working laptop for linaro connect
<ajmitch> precise has been fairly stable for me, but you may be unlucky & lose X, or have a broken boot
<ajmitch> morning
<codepal> morn !
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<codepal> mother nature rattling the politicians
<codepal> wish they'd take some notice
<ajmitch> wellington a bit wobbly?
<codepal> 5.7 - 200km deep
<codepal> felt in Wellington & Taranaki
<ajmitch> nice way to start the day
<chilts> morning
<chilts> didn't feel it in Upper Hutt, though I was up and about at the time, so maybe it passed me by
<ibeardslee> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> anyone had 'fun' doing an upgrade to precise?
<ibeardslee> specifically along the lines of gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<ibeardslee> hmm .. never mind
<ibeardslee> once I removed BOTH references to my proxy it has started
<ibeardslee> in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01apt-cacher-ng-proxy and in synaptic >> preferences >> networking
<ibeardslee> although mutter mutter proxy won't work mutter
<ibeardslee> interesting .. no it doesn't work after all
<ibeardslee> WARNING:root:file 'precise.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<ibeardslee> using nz2.a.u.c not nz.a.u.c instead .. but still with no proxy
<chilts> sounds like you are having 'fun'!
<chilts> whereas I just did a GST return, which is a different kind of fun
<chilts> and now I have my tax return for last year to do ... gonna be all kinds of fun today! :)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-28
<thumper> gah...
<thumper> couldn't resist replying again on nzoss
<thumper> when will I learn?
 * thumper goes back to the go tour
<ajmitch> thumper: yeah, I don't think it's worth arguing
<thumper> ajmitch: probably not
<thumper> a person convinced against their will is of the same opinion still
<thumper> a nice ditty to remember from time to time
<ajmitch> though grant's reply was amusing
<thumper> :)
 * ajmitch still hasn't used the amazon scope
<thumper> me neither
<thumper> in fact the last amazon purchase I did was using the amazon app from my ipad
<ajmitch> partly because I'm not using unity on quantal, there were performance issues
<thumper> perhaps I should feel a little guilty there
<thumper> I'm considering upgrading to raring
<ajmitch> I might try that also, see if the unredirecting fullscreen windows works well with games now
<ibeardslee> I have removed/disable a bunch of lens, primarly for performance and I don't really need to see youtube videos when I start typing in the dash
<ibeardslee> when I want to see a youtube vid, I'll go there
<thumper> I hardly ever even use the dash
<ajmitch> nor do I, I use the launcher mostly & keyboard shortcuts
<thumper> I don't even use the hud
<thumper> must not be our target market
<thumper> at least I managed to stop the hud being called the "intenterface"
<ajmitch> that got turned off for me a long time ago :)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> that would have been pretty bad
<ajmitch> as someone who mostly uses a browser & a terminal, most of the unity features are a bit irrelevant
<ajmitch> yet I still like changing easily between different windows in an application, and other easy shortcuts
<ibeardslee> oookay .. I thik when a discussion gets to abuse and molestation it is time to stop
 * ajmitch goes to tweet about how ubuntu molests users
<thumper> heh
<Atamira> im thinking of switching from ubuntu to mint
<Atamira> tho its still an ubuntu derivative
<ajmitch> out of interest, why?
<Atamira> not enjoying it atm
<ajmitch> that's a bit vague, what do you mean by that?
<Atamira> dont like unity. cant find a thing on it
<Atamira> not everyone..specially noobs, knwo the names o the programs they wanna use
<ajmitch> ok, though you're hardly tied to using unity on ubuntu
<Atamira> there is no option to look at other options
<ajmitch> as I mentioned above, I don't use it on my desktop
<Atamira> true, which is why i went to kde
<Atamira> kubuntu
<Atamira> its ok..but im not fond of it per se
 * ajmitch uses the gnome classic session on quantal
<Atamira> i currently flick between kde, xubuntu and xcfe
<Atamira> and i get more crashes now than ever
<Atamira> vlc will crash deluge and my browser
<Atamira> or the browser will crash vlc
<ajmitch> sounds a bit suspect
<Atamira> and some program called zeigsomething a rather
<ajmitch> zeitgeist
<Atamira> yeah that
<Atamira> every now and then samba restarts itself
<Atamira> cant turn off the power saver mode
<Atamira> cause when they starts us. it closes all my open programs
<Atamira> including irc and deluge
<Atamira> i seem to have 2 versions of the same program depending on the manager im using
<thumper> Atamira: just a FYI, when you search in the dash for a name, it also searches the tags of the desktop file
<Atamira> dont hve the dash
<thumper> Atamira: searching for "internet" shows firefox, chromium, skype (although I've installed some of those)
 * thumper goes back to ignoring nzoss
<Atamira> are you talking about in unity?
<thumper> I was, started reading from about 10 minutes ago
 * thumper goes back to reading the go language spec
<Atamira> ive managed to work around all the crashes, cause right now, dont have time to back up everything on here
<ajmitch> I don't know how much mint changes, whether such things would be solved by switching to it
<Atamira> i have mint on the laptop
<Atamira> i dont have any problems with it
<Atamira> wehn im not on the desktop, the kids use it
<Atamira> and manage to crash it every single time
<ajmitch> but that's completely different hardware
<Atamira> yes it is different
<Atamira> so no harm in seeing if it will be better on here
<ajmitch> might as well try
<Atamira> id like to be able to play worldof warcraft again..its just not happening atm
<ajmitch> I just wanted to know if you were switching just because of unity
<Atamira> well, thats for another day. need another external hdd to back up my data
 * ajmitch plays it on 12.10, it works well enough :)
<Atamira> no, seeing as i put unity on my mothers, sisters and brother in laws pc's
<Atamira> need to keep it around somewhere
<Atamira> ive been using ubuntu since the first release
<Atamira> neway
<Atamira> i need to get some more sleep
<Atamira> work tonight
<Atamira> enjoy your day guys
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-29
<hosses> G: I've heard you might be running Ubuntu on an Intel D33217GKE. If so, does it have any issues?
<hads> DC3217IYE is the box with the board in
<hosses> my bad; that's what I meant
<G> hosses: I am running Ubuntu now, there is a pretty big issue where if you use the HDMI port next to the LAN port, your network will just go bad
<G> hosses: that is an issue with all OSes though, & covered in the thread at http://communities.intel.com/message/177859#177859
<G> hosses: other than that, it's working far better than I expected
<hosses> Crikey. But when using the 1x good HDMI its ok?
<G> yep, if you use the HDMI next to USB ports, all good
<G> I've got an actual ticket open with Intel about it so I should get updates when they work out why
<hosses> Sweet. 1080p playback good?
 * G wonders if it's lack of shielding or something tbh
<G> hosses: yeah, handles TV3's HD no problems - I also seem to have issues with TV3's HD & mythfrontend, but all seems to be good via xbmc on that NUC
<hosses> Cool. Biggest requirement for me is solid 1080p playback in XBMC, so this sounds ideal
<G> yeah, I'll put my normal disclaimer about 'individual mileage may vary'
<hads> G: Ah it was due to the HDMI port? Weird. I guess I only ever used the other port.
<G> hads: yeah, thats what I concluded, subconciously every test I did, I had it plugged into the 'wrong' HDMI port
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-30
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> pushing it!
<hads> Maybe if I was in Perth :)
<hads> Which is my pick for LCA2014 by the way.
<ibeardslee> that's a big leap across the ditch.
<ibeardslee> I'd fly to sydney and spend some time doing a train trip across australia
 * ajmitch is still waiting for LCA auckland
<hads> ibeardslee: I'd love to take the train across one day, however I don't think I'd have a week to spare at the moment.
<hads> Yeah LCA AKL would be interesting. Perhaps 2015? It's been a little while since WNG now.
<ibeardslee> hads: that's ok, you have a year to clear the decks to be able to do that ;)
<ajmitch> requires a dedicated team of people to put together a bid, I don't know if there was work in progress on that or not
<hads> For sure, all just random speculation on my part.
<hads> ibeardslee: Maybe, I believe this is the year I will need to succumb and actually employ someone.
<ajmitch> big step
<hads> Yeah. I've been actively avoiding it for a couple of years but I don't think that's possible any longer.
<G> hads: who are the contenders for LCA14?
<hads> G: No idea
<hads> It will be announced on Friday afternoon I guess.
<elky> If perth actually put in a bid, I suspect they'll be the pick.
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> apparently
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-31
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-03
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-27
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<olly> ibeardslee: does catalyst still have a public debian mirror?
<olly> http://catalyst.net.nz/services says "Catalyst maintains local mirrors of these distributions.", but doesn't seem to say where to find them
<olly> http://wiki.wlug.org.nz/NewZealandLinuxMirrors suggests it was at http://www.nz.kernel.org/pub/debian/ but that doesn't work now
<ibeardslee> olly not sure they are overly public
<ibeardslee> debian.catalyst.net.nz ?
<olly> hmm, so the chances of them getting registered for http.debian.net are quite low then I guess...
<olly> it's kind of sad that its best option is in .au currently
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: at least it's not 6 months behind like some mirrors have been at times
<olly> ftp.nz.debian.org uses antiquated mirroring scripts, so http.d.n doesn't use it
 * ajmitch mirrors from http.us.debian.org nightly with debmirror at home
<ajmitch> easier to do that than to wait around when I do want to install something
<olly> not sure my always on machine has the space
<olly> and that doesn't help when I'm not at home
<olly> http.debian.net is nice because it picks a fairly local mirror that is up to date and likely to actually work, and will update its choice automatically if I'm overseas
<ajmitch> no it doesn't,  I'm just saying I had to fall back to http.us.d.o because of a lack of reliable debian mirrors in NZ :)
<olly> i should probably focus on trying to get ftp.nz.debian.org in a state where it can be used
<olly> ISTR finding it hard to work out who to contact when I looked before
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-28
<snail> olly: i'd suggest hitting up the unis, but we seem to be gravatating towards redhat pretty fast right now
 * olly seems to have found who runs the citylink mirror, or at least did 2 years ago
<olly> interestingly, it seems to be a rotation of servers, and some have trace files
<olly> (http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user.mirrors/1476 is the clue to the admin I found)
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> moring
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> mornings
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-02
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morningn
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira>  morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<hads> Heh. The box they sent me to send my laptop back in was an old VCR box. The box they shipped it back to me in was a chainsaw box.
<mwhudson> :)
<thumper> hads: who?
<hads> Lenovo, or whoever their service agent is here.
<hads> They sent an email saying "We sent you a return box, here's a Youtube link on how to pack your laptop". I got home and there was an old VCR box with some old bubble wrap and broken polystyrene :)
<G> hads: shoud've asked them where the VCR and Chainsaw were
<olly> how do you think they cut up the polystyrene?
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-28
<G> Ouch, glibc GHOST doesn't sound very nice... http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/01/27/9
<olly> it's already fixed in upstream glibc at least
<olly> not looked at ubuntu, but debian testing and unstable weren't vulnerable
<G> basically all the LTS' from <'13 because it wasn't backported as security until today
<olly> the email from the discoverers is an interesting read
<G> yeah, I just saw an interesting tweet too:  'The embargo on CVE-2015-0235 was broken by a ham-fisted PR engaged by the firm who discovered it. So CVEs now come with cute names AND PR.' https://twitter.com/matthewbloch/status/560216208751202307
 * olly was wondering earlier what the indirect benefits from finding a high-profile vulnerability are
<G> well I guess cute name + PR dept answers it... Trademark the cute name, be the only company that can sell the "<cute name> Detection Tool"
<olly> i suspect the real benefits are from reputation - if you're looking for someone to audit some code, going for the guys who found X, Y and Z is an obvious choice
<G> that too
<G> better to list a bunch of cute names than random CVE numbers that a lot of people won't make the connection too
<olly> parallels to FOSS development - if you want some work doing related to a project, you're likely to hire the people who put a lot of work into it
<olly> true
<olly> it's kind of a nice eco-system - there's a motivation for people to put work into finding vulnerabilities without direct renumeration
<G> + the fact that for the major online-impacting bugs that have cute names, the media are using on them.  So even 'muggles' know abotu Heartbleed for instance.   "Hey #non-up-with-tech-boss, CompanyX can audit our code for $x, they were the ones that found Heartbleed"  does sound better than "that found CVE-2014-...."
<olly> remuneration even
<G> so yeah, you are right, PR part is likely so they put info packets together for justification of paying that company for other security related services
<olly> quite possibly they have a PR company anyway
<olly> many companies do
<olly> does trusty mount /tmp noexec?
<mwhudson> not sure, utopic does
<olly> thanks
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<bumblr> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<lifeless> morning
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-03
<armourz> Hello
<armourz> Can anyone teach me how to identify connections on my network using ubuntu terminal
#ubuntu-nz 2018-01-30
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-01-31
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-01
<atamira> morning
